# 2009 MOTOR TREND CAR of THE YEAR...



## RedBread (Jan 3, 2003)

It's Automobile's COTY too. It just seems like the slightly more grown up version of the Mitsu EVO, great to drive for short periods of time, but horrible to own for warranty and longevity reasons. I'll continue not to care that it exists.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

RCK said:


> Motor Trend Car of the Year award is so fixed! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> How the f*ck did this car make car of the year


That one was better than the Renault Alliance and the Chrysler K kars!


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

dlmpsy said:


> It may be a great performance car, but it looks like a transformer.


Exactly.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

vocalthought said:


> erm......pardon me... but not really.. the ZR-1 is a derivation of previous gen designs.. I'd really like to drive one tho... I wonder if they are going on sale too.


No, you are wrong. And ill informed. They are on sale. 1500 units a year.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

I meant the "SALE" sale.. i.e. discounts. ZR-1 is just a tuned and supercharged version of the LT. Or is it the Z06? That's why I call it a derivative design. It's good looking, it's fast, but it's not COTY for Motor Trend and Automobile Mag this year.

I don't get you guys, why the heck are you guys so uptight about a silly COTY title in a magazine? It's not worth the paper its printed on! It's like the Man Of The Year thingy in Times magazine, does it matter? Life still goes on.


----------



## 100$ GUY (Sep 10, 2008)

dlmpsy said:


> It may be a great performance car, but it looks like a transformer.


+100
It is a great perfomance car in fact....with launch control more so....
Anyway, looks like a decepticon! Crush him bumblebee!!


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

I would never spend more than $70k on a japanese and the GTR doesn't make me want to break this rule.

The car is good but it looks like a ricer and its electronic gadgets in the dashboard makes me think I am piloting a star trek shuttle and not a car.


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

e30e said:


> How can a car with a tranny that lasts three launches be COTY?


That's not accurate. I own a GT-R and follow the forums a lot on the car, and I have only heard of three tranny failures and those cars all had the hell flogged out of them (as in many, many launches using launch control). You can tear the transimission out of any high performance car if you try hard and often enough.

The GT-R is an amazing car. I personally like the looks of the car, but I can certainly understand why some would not.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TauronMaikar said:


> I would never spend more than $70k on a japanese and the GTR doesn't make me want to break this rule.
> 
> The car is good but it looks like a ricer and its electronic gadgets in the dashboard makes me think I am piloting a star trek shuttle and not a car.


The Japanese make some great stuff. Their products are usually better than others. Japanese have always been famous for their electronic gadgets


----------

